# HYDROGEN PEROXIDE



## tintin (Jul 17, 2007)

HI WHAT CAN I USE TO DILUTE HYDROGREN PEROXIDE 9% THANKS :?:


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 17, 2007)

You can use tap water to dilute 9% Hydrogen Peroxide to 3%. Only dilute what you will use immeadiately. Save the higher proof stuff in case you need it later.

Steve


----------



## tintin (Jul 17, 2007)

THANKS STEVE :wink:


----------



## scavenger (Jul 20, 2007)

Hi Tintin, I honestly think there is nothing to be gained by diluting peroxide. The more % the faster the reaction. 9% added to HCL wont foam over or cause excessive fuming. I use 50% all the time in moderation. Just a few drops to keep the bubbles going. I think u will find that using 9% will get the work done 3 times faster than 3%.


----------



## hilld2000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Help needed please  

I have at last got 1 litre of hydrogen peroxide 9%  
However, it seems there are other chemicals in the mix :shock: 

Th ebottle is produced by *TekniqueBasics* and contains the following:

Aqua... Self Explanatory
H202... Yiphee
Sodium Salicylate... ???? No Idea
Pentasodium Pentate... ???? No Idea
Phosphoric Acid... ???? No Idea

Does anybody know is this safe to use for my AP mix?


----------



## aflacglobal (Aug 16, 2007)

I believe what you may have is a beauty supply grade hydrogen peroxide. It sounds like the chemicals you listed are used as Sequestrates, Surfactants, and pH Adjusters so the product won't damage the hair. They are probably there in small numbers and wouldn't have an over all effect on the solution.


----------



## eagle2 (Dec 25, 2007)

Hild2000:
Hi; One or more of those other chemicals in the 9% peroxide are classed as stabilizers, to keep it from decomposing. You will find small amounts in all bottled peroxide to keep the bottle from bursting. 

On long term storage of my 30% peroxide, I have drilled a small hole in the top of the bottle caps. If the bottle contents are contaminated even slightly, like after first using a small amount and especially in warm climates, H2O2 will start to decompose.

Al


----------



## thorins (May 26, 2012)

specifically how dose the phosphoric acid react in the hcl solution..... and heated. thanks in advance and this is my first post... love the site by the way!!


----------



## saly255 (Jun 5, 2012)

lazersteve said:


> You can use tap water to dilute 9% Hydrogen Peroxide to 3%. Only dilute what you will use immeadiately. Save the higher proof stuff in case you need it later.
> 
> Steve


hi steve and all forum members.
what is rate to dilute is it 1 to 1 ? 
by the way i have a cream hydrogen peroxide i hope this is ok and will not cause any trouble ?
thanks.


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 5, 2012)

Holy revived thread Batman. 4 1/2 years...I am pretty sure that is a record... :shock: :mrgreen:


----------



## butcher (Jun 5, 2012)

I believe mixing phosphoric acid and Hydrochloric acid, I believe would weaken your HCl, as the phosphoric is a very weak acid compared to HCl, and phosphates are fairly strong bases, both of these acids would remain in solution and both would react with metals involved, although the reaction of these two acids on metals is very different, and I cannot predict what products you would form when both of these are mixed, metal salts would include phosphates and chlorides, the phosphates could become dangerous to breath the fumes if metals were melted later, basically this is not a good idea for what we do.

Do not take chances, get Hoke’s book study it, and study the forum, otherwise your not only wasting your time and values but also others time here on the forum.


quit trying to mix a chemical you have no knowledge about with metals, or mixing two chemicals together if you do not understand what they will do, forget about trying to refine or recover metals until you have done your study, and have an understanding of what you are doing, otherwise it is just careless and foolishness that will get you or others around you hurt or killed, this is not something for some kid to pick up read a post or two and start experimenting, and most young people would be smarter than to try something like that, they would know that chemistry can be dangerous and would have the common sense to know they would need to understand before mixing chemicals that could form deadly gases or explosives without understanding what they are doing, they would know to study and y reaction before trying it studying the dangers and what would form and why, and what dangers the compound or gases formed, what safety equipment they would need to protect themselves and others, and how to properly deal with the solutions or wastes they had made or generated.

Do not be a fool:
Study Hoke's book and the forum before trying anything you do not completely understand.

You need to have patience, study first before trying to recover or refine, otherwise your just wasting your time, values, and your health and others health.


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 5, 2012)

scavenger said:


> Hi Tintin, I honestly think there is nothing to be gained by diluting peroxide. The more % the faster the reaction. 9% added to HCL wont foam over or cause excessive fuming. I use 50% all the time in moderation. Just a few drops to keep the bubbles going. I think u will find that using 9% will get the work done 3 times faster than 3%.



Just to put things straight.
Anything stronger than 3-6% and used in excess will dissolve some, if not all of your gold. I absolutely do not recommend using 50% strong one if you plan to use AP process - that strong peroxide just dissolve your gold in solution and can be accident-in-waiting it is just way too strong oxidizer to play with.


----------



## tomiyet (Oct 26, 2012)

Steeve, here in my country it is a bit dificult to determine the percentage of the chemicals. mostly the chemicals are diluted for their own interest. how do i go about it pls


----------



## qst42know (Oct 26, 2012)

Wouldn't a similar small dose of chlorine bleach kick start the copper chloride reaction?

Once started the aeration should take over and produce the same result.


----------

